# Mice needing homes- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:

Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
Website: mickelmarshmouse
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS5, Bristol

Species: MICE
Number of groups: 2

Group: 1
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 6mth
Name(s): Badger and Voley
Colours: Black with white and Agouti
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner had to go into hospital
Temperament: Badger is very friendly. Voley is getting used to us now but would benefit from an experienced owner.
Medical problems: None apparent

Group: 2
Number of animals: 3
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 6mth
Name(s): Dale, Chip and Monty
Colours: Tan with white and Silver Agouti with white 
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Transferred from another rescue
Temperament: Very friendly and happy to be handled.
Medical problems: None apparent


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Badger








Voley









Group: 3
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Unknown, but very active.
Name(s): Bruce and Samson
Colours: Both Tan with white. Easy to tell apart.
Neutered: No, we are considering this.
Reason for rehoming: Owner became overwhelmed with animals.
Temperament: They don't seem to be used to handling and take a little while to settle. However once they have settled down they will sit still for quite long periods. Both boys like people.
Contact/organisation details:
Medical problems: None apparent
Samson and Bruce


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Chip, Dale and Monty are now reserved.
Badger and Voley, Bruce and Samson are still looking for new homes.


----------



## bexs (Jan 28, 2010)

Aw they're gorgeous! If only you were nearer!


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Badger and Voley, Bruce and Samson are still looking for new homes.


----------

